# Dell A960 printer



## Deleted member 2077 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, I recently obtained a Dell A960 for free.  It came with tons (well, about 14! ) of print cartilages/ink.  From what I've read so far, it seems like this isn't support in CUPS or any other type of print environment.  All the threads I've read though were pretty old so wondering (well, hoping! praying!) that maybe its support now?  Where is the place to check? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2013)

It is supposed to really be a Lexmark X6170.  See How I got my Lexmark X6170 Working on Ubuntu 8.04.


----------

